# Incorrect Page numbers in Word 2003



## gforrest (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi,

Im having a problem with page numbering in Word 2003. In a document with several sections the page numbering is some sections doesnt begin with page #1. For example, the last page of section 5 appears as, 5-10 which is correct. Unfortunately, the first page of section 6 begins, 6-11 instead of 6-1. Ive tried to format the numbers in the footer by selecting "Start at" page #1 but to no avail. Even when I do this it automatically reverts to 6-11

Any ideas you have on have to fix this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.
Glenn.


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

Looks like you managed to get your sections set up OK. Here is what I found under Word 2003 Help: 
On VIEW menu, click HEADER AND FOOTER. On that toolbar, do the following:
To add Page X of Y page numbers, click INSERT AUTO TEXT, and then click PAGE X OF Y in the list. The page # is automatically inserted and aligned on the left margin of the header or footer. To move the page # to the center to right margin, click in front of the page #, and then press the TAB key. 
Let us know if this helps your problem, please.


----------



## gforrest (Mar 31, 2006)

I have tried this however, when I attempt to insert the page number and then close the Footer it reverts to the incorrect number.

Thanks for your reply though.

Glenn.


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

did you try going to 
- insert
- page numbers
- format

there is a drop down menu from format that gives you differnt formats

also a "start at"

if the numbers skip, you could use "continue from previous section"

also look for page breaks inserted throughout the document - might effect it.


----------



## cristobal03 (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't know if this is an optimal solution, but it should work well enough.

For each section's footer, manually type the section number. Then, from the menu bar select *Insert-->Page Numbers...*. Click the *Format...* button in the *Page Numbers* dialog, then select the *Start at:* option in the *Page Number Format* dialog. Manually typing the section (chapter) number eliminates that portion of the problem. However, it will become more difficult to maintain.

This will work best if section breaks always coincide with page breaks.

HTH

chris.


----------

